# Orbea Aluminum Frames?



## Mattk (Sep 20, 2008)

I recently picked up an Orbea Catalog and really like the looks of their Gavia.

Anyone have one? Any reviews? How much did you pay?


Thanks
Matt


----------



## Mattk (Sep 20, 2008)

I am going in on monday and ordering a GAVIA. I'll post a review in 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

That looks nice on the website. Post pictures when you get it!


----------



## roady9 (Oct 19, 2008)

Have also ordered one in Australia. Bike is named Udana for Australian market (same specs). Delivery has been delayed several weeks but should arrive in a couple more weeks.Can't wait!


----------



## Mattk (Sep 20, 2008)

I am still awaiting on mine. I will most likely have in Novevmber.


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you guys got a review for it yet? Im looking at buying either the Udana for $1700 or the Oppy C5 for $2000, could someone tell me what the Udana is like and whether the C5 is worth the extra money?


----------

